# HTML5 versus Flash



## Gregop (Jun 6, 2014)

It was back in 2010 when was started the controversy between Apple an Adobe Flash. Since then, Flash usage has dropped and has been replaced by HTML5+CSS3+Javascript. Nothing wrong with this especially since HTML5 is an open format compared to Flash.
With this in mind, I started to update this Flash template:
Photos Stack Gallery
with an HTML5 version:
Photo Stack with jQuery and CSS3

I let you check at the responsiveness between the two.
Also, Flash version weights 6.6kb and HTML5 version is 77.7kb.


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 6, 2014)

Other than a black box in the middle of the HTML5 version, I see no difference.  Speed is nearly the same between the 2 since I'm on broadband.

BTW, I'm using Chrome Version 35.0.1916.114 m


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 6, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Gregop (Jun 6, 2014)

I plan to remove the black box in the middle. I find HTML5 slower, but at least it should work on tablets since it is not Flash.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't notice any speed differences. Also on wideband.


----------



## JLaurenPhoto (Jun 7, 2014)

Gregop said:


> I plan to remove the black box in the middle. I find HTML5 slower, but at least it should work on tablets since it is not Flash.


Well you hit the biggest point when it comes to web design. Tablets and smart phones lacking he ability to use flash.  I would use the html5 one personally.


----------



## Gregop (Jun 9, 2014)

I have this feeling that web design is more and more made according to the device rather than the opposite.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 9, 2014)

Gregop said:


> I have this feeling that web design is more and more made according to the device rather than the opposite.



Why do you think responsive design has become such a key factor in design anymore?


----------



## Gregop (Jun 10, 2014)

I agree responsive design is a key factor to make all this works, then we have to deal with partial or different CSS3/HTML5 browser support...


----------



## photoguy99 (Jun 10, 2014)

There was a time, which everyone has forgotten, when rendering was a device problem. HTML was to carry content and rendering hints, and the device would do the right thing.

The world wide web is basically a monument to how far idiots can get if you give them enough money and bandwidth. It is a monument to horrible design. It is a monument to re-inventing the wheel. Daily. It is a monument to many things, most of them awful.


----------

